
Ask HN: Most advanced online courses (A/B, SM-2, Pricing)? - anthony_barker
What is the most advanced online course platform for learning?<p>- None seem to use A&#x2F;B testing with users?<p>- None seem to use SM-2 learning for reviewing?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.supermemo.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;archives1990-2015&#x2F;english&#x2F;ol&#x2F;sm2<p>- AI which learns how you learn and modifies teaching style?<p>- Few seem to assign you a mentor (which could be an old student).<p>A few seem innovative:<p>- Duolingo on their pricing<p>- Lingq on their mixture of reading, and audio learning<p>- MOOCs on their use of student mentor - correction groups<p>- udemy in that anyone can become a teacher<p>What is the most advanced course you have taken? Is anyone pushing the boundaries on teaching tech?
======
anthony_barker
Here is a list of people's favorite courses...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18566638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18566638)

